# Logo



## hostinfo (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the meaning of FreeBSD LOGO ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2012)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-doc/2003-April/000214.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2012)

Logo or mascot?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 19, 2012)

hostinfo said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of FreeBSD LOGO ?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing)



> According to Fernando J. Corbato who worked on Project MAC in 1963 his team is the first to use the term daemon. The use of the term daemon was inspired by Maxwell's demon, an imaginary agent in physics and thermodynamics that helped to sort molecules.
> 
> _ We fancifully began to use the word daemon to describe background processes which worked tirelessly to perform system chores._


----------

